# HYDROSIL  -  TEICHBAUMATTEN



## robdegulasch (8. Juli 2012)

Mahlzeit,
Bin der Robin, bin 20 Jahre jung.
Zur Zeit haben wir noch einen Folien-Teich ca 10000 L.Nächstes Jahr wollen wir einen Naturschwimmteich bauen.
Hat jemand schon erfahrung mit HYDROSIL  -  TEICHBAUMATTEN.
und was der Spaß kostet?
Hier die Internetseite und ein Video
http://www.hydrosil.de/frame1.htm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_IIo8LBz2k

Wollte nächste Woche mal bei der Firma anrufen und mich über den Preis informieren.
Haben seit ca 8 Jahren ein Folien-Teich und der ist öfters mal gerissen ohne das wir im Teich schwimmen waren.
Gruss Robin


----------



## Annett (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: HYDROSIL  -  TEICHBAUMATTEN*

Hallo Robin.

Wir hatten uns bei unseren ersten Teich (vor ca. 8 oder 9 Jahren) zu diesen Matten erkundigt und wären wahrscheinlich sogar in den Genuss eines "Musterteichbaus" für die Verkäufer diverser Baumärkte gekommen.
Jedoch war uns auch da noch der Materialpreis zu hoch (im Vergleich zur Folie) und die Gefahr, dass sich ein paar Wurzeln von Innen nach Außen oder Außen nach Innen selbständig machen, zu groß.
Wir haben dann mit 1mm PVC-Folie gebaut und der Teich ist bis heute dicht.

Bei der Folienwahl sollte man nicht die dünnste und vielleicht auch nicht die allerbilligst nehmen. Genauso wenig sollte die Folie unter Spannung eingebaut werden.
Mir ist noch keine Teichfolie "einfach so" gerissen. Ihr solltet m.M.n. unbedingt Ursachenforschung betreiben.


----------

